# 31"laws ???



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone was running the 31s on a 650i and how the power is i got 28 zillas now and was thinking about getting them at the end of this year?I got HL2", dyna cdi, hmf slip on,3"center snork,dyno jeted and clutching set up for the mud like pink prim and green secondary with two 54 gram and two 56 gram weights so what do you guys think.SICK OF GETTING STUCK ALL THE TIME.:thinking:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Your 650 will turn them with no problem but you will notice a power loss..29.5's would be plenty..Look into the bi-claws and tri-claws, they ride good and are great in the mud too except for the real thick peanut butter stuff, which no tire is gonna do real good in that kind of stuff..Might want to go with say a red secondary or something like that too with bigger tires..With the red you will lose top end but it will pull those tires ALOT better..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

or maybe a yellow secondary. u could always do a gear reduction if ur not worried about top speed. then it would do fine.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanx guys i have a yellow 2nd and its to low for me might check out the red. I have 14'" rims thats why i was thinking 31s.


----------

